# Nueva tijera BOS



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Me dí una vuelta por Crossmountain y encontré la novedad de BOS, la Dizzy, su tijera de "poco" recorrido (120mm) en 29 y 27.5, vi una 29 instalada en una Nicolai y la 27.5 en báscula, buen peso con tubo de dirección íntegro, en ***** como que no llama mucho la atención, pero para quien conoce BOS, tal vez la apariencia sea lo de menos.
No quise ni preguntar precio.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Palabras mayores... 

En su momento quise tener una Deville (bueno, todavia me gustaria), pero el precio y la fama de BOS con su disponibilidad de repuestos y algun problemilla aqui y alla, me hicieron ver para otro lado.

Ese es un muy buen peso! Y si anda de amortiguacion como sus hermanas mayores, es un tijeron.


----------



## csbueno (Jan 10, 2006)

Gran horquilla, pero es más fácil vivir con una pike.


----------

